# Liner in 2x2 hole



## Just_lineIT (Nov 6, 2011)

Gonna line 4" cast about 60 in a 2x2x3 hole this look like fun


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Please post an intro.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Intro please


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Is there an echo in here? Oh never mind, it's just IpeepeeIplum...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Is there an echo in here? Oh never mind, it's just IpeepeeIplum...


Lol

"Redundancy Department" anyone...ok "Department of Redundancy"...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Is there an echo in here? Oh never mind, it's just IpeepeeIplum...


He cant help it, this was his favorite toy while "growing up " .

*



*


----------



## Just_lineIT (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm new here what intro do u want or need


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Just_lineIT said:


> I'm new here what intro do u want or need


No worries, we just like to know who were talking to.
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Just_lineIT (Nov 6, 2011)

My bad I work for Select Trenchless


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> He cant help it, this was his favorite toy while "growing up " .
> 
> *Gemmy Pete the Repeat Parrots - YouTube*


 That must have been his babysitter/nanny.

Explains a lot, actually.:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Just_lineIT said:


> My bad I work for Select Trenchless


 You're still going to need a proper introduction before you're taken seriously.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Click on this link>>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Just_lineIT (Nov 6, 2011)

What intro do u want seriously


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Please see above post or

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Just_lineIT said:


> What intro do u want seriously


 He can spell 'seriously'.

He just might be a keeper.

Still going to need a Intro, though.

Seriously.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> He can spell 'seriously'.
> 
> He just might be a keeper.
> 
> ...


The post page does have spellchecker, granted that may be hard to believe sometimes.:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> The post page does have spellchecker, granted that may be hard to believe sometimes.:laughing:


 I've never needed it. I have Firefox and a Mac.:yes:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I've never needed it. I have Firefox and a Mac.:yes:


It must be the mac I have firefox and I get some red squiggles. But I try to fix them.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Just_lineIT said:


> What intro do u want seriously


Go to intro section and start a thread!!! Years in trade!! What license you hold... What area you are in. Com? Res? Mech? And maybe where you live, age. That sort of stuff!! Just trying to weed out all the poser plumbers. And the vets here take it seriously !!!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Just_lineIT said:


> What intro do u want seriously


We need to make sure you are not a commie or even worse a handyman.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> We need to make sure you are not a commie or even worse a handyman.


Or a DIY'er that couldn't get proper advice at blowes or **** depot.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Christ...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

"Redundancy department; department of redundancy"


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

 

Lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Don't you think it's time to come up with something new? y'all been using that redundancy bs for the last week and a half . if you really want to get a rise or what ever you trying to accomplish with that pointed twords me, come up with something new and about 2k times more offensive.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I like broken records..

"Redundancy Department" "Department of Redundancy"...

You've gotta Shake it before you Bake it!!!

Momma I'm driving fast again!!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, why don't you stop posting altogether?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well that was a pointless post you just made, cause do you really think that's gonna happen?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Well that was a pointless post you just made, cause do you really think that's gonna happen?


Hello pot...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Hello pot...


And the stir...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Does that make me the kettle!?! 

:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Don't you think it's time to come up with something new? y'all been using that redundancy bs for the last week and a half . if you really want to get a rise or what ever you trying to accomplish with that pointed twords me, come up with something new and about 2k times more offensive.


 Children should be seen and not heard.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I think all you have enough post to be allowed in the lounge, so why don't you take it there and sort it out? becuase its getting kind of old sifting through on high jacked posts.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This may be the funniest post I have read...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbdog said:


> I think all you have enough post to be allowed in the lounge, so why don't you take it there and sort it out?....


The bouncers working the door at the Biz Bar would never stand for the shenanigans. That's why on the eighth day God created Private Messaging.:laughing:


----------

